# Hey its me OneEye.



## OneEyedSpaceMarine (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey guys, school has really been crazy. I seriously regret not being able to give u guys the attention that is needed. I will be actively participating once again once finals are over. Until then feel free to email me, i will make sure to check and moderate for you. 
[email protected]
p.s. i can't wait to start rp'ing again!


----------

